# Amp/driver connection questions?



## dan711 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have an ep4000 and an Aurasound NS18 4ohm DVC driver.

Since this is my first foray into pro amps, how do I connect the two? One channel to each terminal or bridged and wire in series (this would be negative to negative on 1 terminal-1 channel and then positive to positive on the other terminal-other channel and then connect the other neg & post terminals together, correct)?

power capacity is listed at RMS 800w, peak 3200w


dan


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread here as it seems to be a system connection question. :T


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Is each voice coil 4 ohms? I suppose you'd have to drive each separately with its own amp channel if so. I wouldn't bridge it, I've read the EP4000 is not stable into two ohms when bridged. I have one but I have two drivers, each with two two ohm voice coils that are connected in series, so I have two four ohm drivers with the amp running in stereo.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have used an EP4000 with a 2 ohm load no problems. The driver connects to the amp terminals in exactly the same way a normal speaker would connect to the amp. The only difference here is that you have 2 voice coils you need to connect to a single channel of the amp, and how you connect them changes the load the amp sees. As Theresa says, we need to know the ohm ratings of the voice coils. It looks like its a dual 4 ohm driver, can you confirm. Once we know that, I can link you to our wiring diagrams to show you how best to connect this up.

Is this your driver:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=82


----------

